# tonewood amp...uses your acoustic guitar as the speaker



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

interesting device..........some well respected players checking it out...... http://www.tonewoodamp.com/

looks like a long line of folks waiting for the next run of units https://www.facebook.com/tonewoodamp/videos/1559229617690975/


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I think that I would like to own one. It might make me play the acoustics more.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't think I'd like a big metal box sticking into my stomach/ribs when trying to play.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Guncho said:


> I don't think I'd like a big metal box sticking into my stomach/ribs when trying to play.


i agree completely...the biggest hurdles are the size and weight of the transducer and batteries....

i'm thinking mount the transducer inside the guitar and have the fx/amp connected via cable as a first approach....

the next would be to incorporate the system into an onboard preamp with the transducer inside the guitar and a jack/ plug that could connect to a battery pack attached to the strap or even a power supply.

i have a couple of those "little wiz" speakers when one finally dies i may take it apart to see what makes it tick... https://lilwiz.com/


----------

